# Getting a Police clearance from Saudi Arabia for Non Saudis



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I am Egyptian working currently in Saudi Arabia.
I have applied for PR in Australia and one of the required documents is to provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you lived in for more than 6 months.

1- Is this requirement still valid?

Then i found on DIAC website that it will take 2 weeks for Saudi Citizens to get their PCC while it will take 6 MONTHS !!!! for non citizens.

2- Is it really that i need 6 months to get the PCC from Saudi Arabia?? Is there anyone who passed through the same procedure and help sharing his experience??

Appreciating your reply...


----------



## bym007 (Jul 15, 2014)

m.elbermawy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am Egyptian working currently in Saudi Arabia.
> I have applied for PR in Australia and one of the required documents is to provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you lived in for more than 6 months.
> ...


Hi, I am not sure if you found your answer yet. However, I will try to answer your questions.

1- Is this requirement still valid?
*Yes, they require PCC from all countries where one may have lived for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.* Reference Link

2- Is it really that i need 6 months to get the PCC from Saudi Arabia?? Is there anyone who passed through the same procedure and help sharing his experience??
*No, I got my PCC from Central Police Station in Jeddah in 2 weeks, and I have noticed similar time frames from others as well.*

You can get answers to this and many other issues pertaining to Saudi citizens and residents in this new thread here. Thanks and good luck.


----------

